# Muzzleloader Bullets



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

What muzzle loader bullets do you guys use? I am looking for feedback from your experiece with actually shooting deer with them. Bloodtrails, expansion..etc...

I am trying to decide what bullet to use on my Kansas ML hunt next month.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Shock waves


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Depens on what type of muzzleloader you are talking about. I have hunted with a flintlock rifle and pistol all my life, and I am not young. I use roundball. Now if you are talking in-line then I would recommend Hornady new FFB and it doesnt need a sabot. Have also used there SST-ML and really like it also. I use three pellets of triple 7 with these loads. Do not like the power belt bullets. They seem to hard to load but that is just me.

RJ


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Parker Hydrashocks, total devastation!!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I am using an inline with 209 primers. CVA accura v2


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

If you haven't started, then you need to get an assortment and start shooting that thing, see which one will shoot the best group for you, practice and more practice and then get yourself a BIG O BUCK.
GOOD LUCK ON YOUR HUNTING TRIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

shockwave with two pellets of 777, 209 primer

Joraca


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Was that you at Santa Rosa Shooting Center yesterday sighting in the muzzleloader? If so, I was next to you with the lever action before the storm came in.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, that was me at the santa rosa shooting range yesterday. Those aerolites shot good but read bad performqnce reviews about them on the internet....no blood trails...etc...


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Ever get a good grouping out of it?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Shockwave


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Powerbelt hollow point, .45 cal, 145 gr. Flew right through with nice exit wound. Deer dropped within 40 yds. Bullet not recovered so I can't speak about expansion. I know several dont care for Powerbelts, but after the struggle with and then miserable performance of sabots, I switched. Shot T/C Maxihunters for the longest time. Had great success with those. Tried the Powerbelts. They loaded easy, grouped out to 100 yds and performed well on deer.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

The powerbelt aerolites grouped 1" @50 yards and about 3"@100 yards. I am going to try out the hornady sst 250 grain this Friday.
Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I shoot Hornady 300 Gr .452 XTP, they also make it in 250s. I buy the Sabots from MMP online, but I also shoot a Savage muzzleloader with smokeless powder. Just remember that more powder means faster but not always more accurate. 

Blood is not an accurate determination of a good bullet to me, just way too many variables and guys will switch bullets after little blood after 1 or 2 deer. If you double lung a deer with a 250 gr+ bullet it is not going far.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

I like to do a very good cleaning between every shot. Accuracy requires consistent barrel conditions with muzzleloaders. The 250gr Hornady SST on top of two triple7's works well for me. (I think the Shockwave is the same bullet as the Hornady SST)


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know for certain, but I am pretty sure that Hornady and one or 2 other companies make most of the bullets and they are just repackaged under different names. If you look a lot of them look identical with just different colored tips and what not. 

Some guns shoot better with bullets that are flat backed, others with bullets that are boat tailed. I would recommend to at least shoot both shapes out of your gun.

I agree with above, you really need to clean your bore after every shot and certainly after every 2 shots. I think most muzzleloader bullets are made similar to pistol bullets in that it takes less energy to mushroom them. Therefore 2 pellets at 150 yards is plenty of momentum for the bullet to effectively do its job. The 3 pellet thing is only for speed, which again is great if it is accurate. But not a necessity by any means if it hurts your accuracy.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everbody.


----------

